# Infantry Reserves DP1 [MERGED]



## nadspa3

Hi,
  I am a reservist.  Last summer I completed BMQ-L but due to civilian work commitments I could not complete the DP1 infantry course.  Does anyone know if they will offer the old DP1 infantry or a bridge course this summer 2013?  Or will I force to complete the new DP1 Mod1 and Mod2 course to be a qualified infanteer?  Thanks in Advance


----------



## JC2213

Hi there,

from what I understand from talking to infanteers on my BMQ, there will be one last round of courses being held this summer before the training plan changes (though this is still speculation), and if you miss it you will have to repeat certain material when doing your DP1. When I heard this the BMQ-L DP1 change was still speculation. Best bet is to talk to your unit though.


----------



## brihard

The change is not speculative. Reserve infantry no longer do BMQ-L; last summer was the last iteration of that. They now do a two module, two month DP1 infantry.

I'll try to remember to have a look at work tomorrow and confirm whether any of the 'bridge' courses are running this summer. I suspect they are.


----------



## nadspa3

Thanks for your responses.  I'm really hoping to do the bridge course, and repeat MOD1.


----------



## nadspa3

I meant to say, "NOT repeat MOD1"


----------



## brihard

Bad news for you dude. I just pulled up the course standards. Summer 2012 was the last summer in which the old system was being run. Not being qualified, you'll need to do DP1 Inf from the start, both modules.

It's inaccurate to think of this as a 'repeat', because the new Mod 1 has some material you'll not have done.

DP1 Inf Mod 1 is nearly all the weapons. You'll do C7, C6 GPMG, C9 LMG, M203 40mm grenade launcher, the M72 short range anti armour weapon light, the Carl Gustav 84mm Short Range Anti Armour Weapon Medium, the hand grenade, and you *may* fire 9mm pistol, though that's not mandatory for reserve DP1. So yes, you'll be repeating grenades, C6 and C9- big whoop. More practice is always good with the weapons. 

Mod 2 is all the field stuff. Section attacks, recce patrols, defensive, and platoon level stuff as well- raids, ambushes, etc. Again, more practice on the section level basics is a good things. Too little time is spent on this stuff. You will have a better start as a soldier for having gotten more training on these core skills. 

So, at least now you know.


----------



## GGunman

Brihard said:
			
		

> Bad news for you dude. I just pulled up the course standards. Summer 2012 was the last summer in which the old system was being run. Not being qualified, you'll need to do DP1 Inf from the start, both modules.
> 
> It's inaccurate to think of this as a 'repeat', because the new Mod 1 has some material you'll not have done.
> 
> DP1 Inf Mod 1 is nearly all the weapons. You'll do C7, C6 GPMG, C9 LMG, M203 40mm grenade launcher, the M72 short range anti armour weapon light, the Carl Gustav 84mm Short Range Anti Armour Weapon Medium, the hand grenade, and you *may* fire 9mm pistol, though that's not mandatory for reserve DP1. So yes, you'll be repeating grenades, C6 and C9- big whoop. More practice is always good with the weapons.
> 
> Mod 2 is all the field stuff. Section attacks, recce patrols, defensive, and platoon level stuff as well- raids, ambushes, etc. Again, more practice on the section level basics is a good things. Too little time is spent on this stuff. You will have a better start as a soldier for having gotten more training on these core skills.
> 
> So, at least now you know.



Based on that, the courses aren't changing at all... I was on the last BMQ-L ever being run for Infantry (it was a legacy course), and it had everything that you just said the DP1 Mod 1 has in it, excluding the pistol.

Actually maybe I learned a couple of the weapons on BIQ, I dunno lol


----------



## nadspa3

Thanks for your replies.  Extra practice is always nice but I only need 203 40mm grenade launcher and the Carl Gustav.  I have had one training year at my unit and with money so tight, does it make sense for me to do 4 weeks of training that I have essentially done for the sake of a one week bridge course?


----------



## Smirnoff123

Sort of sucks.. I just recently OT'd to infantry, was hoping all I would have to do is the one month of dp1 this summer.


----------



## skrinj3916

Hey guys.

I'll be on the reserve infantry DP1 in Meaford this summer, and am without a kit-list.  The Class B route card and package i was given gave a link for the kit-list, but the link doesn't work for me or some of my buddies.  If anybody knows what it is can you post it? 

Thanks
Modify message


----------



## Loachman

Once shalt thou posteth thy question, and in one forum only shalt thou posteth it.

Not twice in two different fora, and thrice is completely out of it.

Have you asked anybody in your chain-of-command? That is one of many reasons for their existence.


----------



## PuckChaser

The link is likely DWAN-only as well, are you trying to view it at home?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

You're going to pack everything you took with you on Basic. The only difference is, don't pack _*all*_ your winter/Arctic gear. Rain gear and stuff for mud is a must though.


----------



## brihard

You should be given a kit list proactively by your chain of command. If you have not been, then someone is not doing your job. As a recruit nobody expects you to know what you're doing.

Ask your immediate supervisor for a kit list, and explain tactfully that you need it quickly. If they cannot give you a definite answer in a timely fashion, then go to your unit's officer during the day and present yourself respectfully to the Ops NCO who deals with courses, taskings etc, and explain what you don't yet have. If you have engaged your chain of command, gotten nothing, than go directly to ops and they give you crap, they are wrong.


----------



## geo

My son recently joined as a MARS ocdt. Although I encouraged him, a while back, to ask for his kit list and joining instructions, it wasn't available... Until such time as it was suddenly too late. He got his paperwork 1 week before leaving - during exam time... Be proactive. If all else fails, use your BMQ kit list.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

Hey. After how long is an infantry soldier considered fully trained? On the CAF site "The starting salary for a fully-trained Infantry Soldier is $49,400 per year" So what exactly is fully trained? i've googled it multiple times, and searched this site, but I can't find anything. I'm thinking it's after one year.


----------



## TYLERgibson

Talk to your CFRC. Its your best bet.


----------



## LightFighter

OFP/"fully trained" is completion of DP1 Infantry. Your salary would not go up because of completion of this course, it would go up with time in(3 pay incentive levels for Pte). Once you get 3-4 years in, you will be eligible for promotion to Corporal and that would be the first big raise for a NCM.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Keep in mind that 'fully trained' is subjective and being used on the recruiting site to mean "occupationally qualified" to something called OFP (Operationally Functional Point).  

However there is much more training and experience to be had by all trades that go beyond the OFP (aka USEFUL in some way, shape or form...).  

 :2c:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Actually, an infanteer is fully trained after he has been in his/her first firefight, applied the lessons learned (Don't shoot up the forest - aim your fire, etc.) and survived.

Before that the infanteer only thinks he/she is fully trained.  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> Hey. After how long is an infantry soldier considered fully trained? On the CAF site "The starting salary for a fully-trained Infantry Soldier is $49,400 per year" So what exactly is fully trained? i've googled it multiple times, and searched this site, but I can't find anything. I'm thinking it's after one year.



Since it appears (to me) that your question is less about how long it takes to fully train an infanteer, but more about when you can start collecting that 49k+ a year, it is easy to calculate.  Divide the 49,400 by 12 which will give the monthly salary of "trained infantry soldier".  Then go to Regular Force NCM Pay Rates and find the monthly pay rate that is closest to that amount.  That will give an indication when you start earning than amount.  While there may be some restrictions connected to qualifications before moving to the next annual pay increment, in most cases it is based solely on time.


----------



## cupper

Geeze. Nobody told me there would be math involved.  :facepalm:


----------



## Kat Stevens

When he can snatch the pebble from my hand.


----------



## George Wallace

cupper said:
			
		

> Geeze. Nobody told me there would be math involved.  :facepalm:



See.  The studying they did for the CFAT should have put them in good stead.   Guess Not.


----------



## Jungle

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, an infanteer is fully trained after he has been in his/her first firefight, applied the lessons learned (Don't shoot up the forest - aim your fire, etc.) and survived.
> 
> Before that the infanteer only thinks he/she is fully trained.  ;D



I guess if you apply that to the Navy, it means to be a fully trained Sailor, you need to be in a naval battle, have your ship sunk, survive and apply the lessons learned...  8)

Seriously, a friend once said: "It takes 10 minutes to dress like an Infantryman, but it takes a few years to become a good one".


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Jungle said:
			
		

> I guess if you apply that to the Navy, it means to be a fully trained Sailor, you need to be in a naval battle, have your ship sunk, survive and apply the lessons learned...  8)



No, no, no.

You are a trained sailor when: (1) you have had to carry out a RAS at 14 Kts in sea state 7 and, (2) you have received in the mail from your underwater friends a nice picture of your ship in a periscope cross-hair with the date and time stamp on it.

 :nod:


----------



## Underway

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> No, no, no.
> 
> You are a trained sailor when: (1) you have had to carry out a RAS at 14 Kts in sea state 7 and, (2) you have received in the mail from your underwater friends a nice picture of your ship in a periscope cross-hair with the date and time stamp on it.
> 
> :nod:



I thought it was when you took a selfie laying on the floor and brought the Chief Eng a bucket of steam.


----------



## Poacher434

Kit lists are available within the joining instructions which is located on the meaford site.

I would not bother your OPs with such a frivolous question. They have more important things to do, obtaining a joining instruction is something anyone with DWAN access can do.

Begin your career properly, start at the lowest level and attempt to rectify problems as low as you can, if your immediate action is to ask a member of your CoC and then immediately go to your OPs, your going to have a bad time, considering they are no where near your chain and that is not their responsibility.

If all else fails, call your clerk, talk to someone who you know within the unit who has DWAN access, or search for it online.

I know meaford does offer some references on their civilian website.

In short do one of the following
Request joining instructions complete via CoC
Ask a friend who has DWAN access to print it off,
Call your clerk (or any of your unit clerks),
Don't recieve one and just bring all issued kit and obvious personal kit


----------



## Poacher434

In only 8 minutes I was able to find the Meaford Specificic kit list. This is straight out of the most up to date joining instructions, it says BMQ(L) but it is the same list for DP1 INF


ANNEX A – KIT LIST

1.	This kit list has been specified for BMQ(L) but is applicable to other courses other than DP1 Infmn.  Specific kit lists for courses issued by Course Staff may supercede this document. 	

BMQ (L) Kit List 
1.		Beret	1
2.		Identification discs / ID card / medical alert bracelet or necklace	1
3.		Singlet, Khaki	4
4.		Underwear, Khaki	5
5.		Socks, grey and black	5 pr ea
6.		Combat Shirt	3
7.		Combat Trousers, lightweight	3
8.		Waist belt	1
9.		Combat Boots	2 pr
10.		Combat Overshoes/ NEO’s	1 pr
11.		Fleece Jacket 	1
12.		Fleece Pants	2
13.		Combat Jacket (Gortex)	1
14.		Gortex Pants	1
15.		Rainsuit complete	1
16.		Balaclava White	1
17.		Cap Combat	1
18.		Toque green	1
19.		Balaclava Green	1
20.		CDN flag (for cadpat shirt / jackets)	5
21.		Slip-ons 	4 pr
22.		Combat Gloves	1 pr
23.		Combat Scarf	1
24.		TAC Vest complete (with bayonet/mag pouches)	1
25.		Mask Protective (CBRN)	1
26.		Helmet w/cam cover & rubber band / winter & summer	1
27.		Sheet utility	1
28.		Multi-tool	1
29.		Field Msg Pad	1
30.		Hand towel Khaki	3
31.		Bath towel Khaki	2
32.		Field Dressing	2
33.		Boot Kit ( min. 1 X brush & 1 X tin of polish)	1
34.		Barrack Box / MOB box	1
35.		Kit Bag	2
36.		Sleeping Bag (2 piece & liner) with valise	1
37.		Ranger Blanket	1
38.		Patrol Pack	1
39.		Rucksack (complete) 	1
40.		Bivy Bag	1
41.		Goretex Socks	1 pr
42.		NBCW Bag	1
43.		Air mattress	1
44.		Mosquito Bar and Head net	1 each
45.		Compass	1 
46.		Cam Paint (1xbrown 1xgreen 1xblack)	3
47.		Flashlight	1 
48.		Head lamp w/ red light filter or lense	1
49.		Sewing Kit	1
50.		Ballistic Glasses	1
51.		Boot Laces	2pr
MISCELLANEOUS CATEGORY
52.		Gym Shoes /civilian PT socks	 Min 1 pr ea
53.		PT Shirt, Short Sleeve	1 
54.		PT Top, Fleece	
55.		PT Shorts	
56.		PT Pants	
57.		Shaving Kit / Hangers / Alarm clock / shower shoes / 	1
58.		Combination Padlock	4
59.		Acceptable Civilian Clothes	Yes
WINTER KIT (Required for FALL/WINTER serials in addition to above mentioned kit)
60.		Duffle Socks	2 pr
61.		Thermal Underwear	2
62.		Insoles Mesh and felt	2 pr
63.		Parka	1
64.		Mukluks	1 pr
65.		Arctic Mitts	1 pr
66.		Rucksack Cover White	1
67.		Thermos/water bottle	1

•	ANY COURSE RUNNING OVER REMEMBERANCE DAY WILL REQUIRE 
1. DEU’S COMPLETE with GABARDINE.
•	Any course that is not running over 11 Nov, does not require deu’s.


----------



## Forester

For that kit list you can scratch out the winter kit on the bottom, as well as the compass as the compass will be provided. The rest looks appropriate. 

The eastiest way is to literally bring everything you have been issued plus civi PT kit, abolutions kit, boot kit, and shit you want for night time. 

*Source-I am teaching the first serial of reserve DP1 Inf in meaford right now. *


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> No, no, no.
> 
> You are a trained sailor when: (1) you have had to carry out a RAS at 14 Kts in sea state 7 . . .



RAS?  Why are sailors performing "Rear Area Security" tasks when that would be counterproductive to one of the essentials of the Navy life.  Isn't a sailor fully trained once he has had a tot of rum after receiving 10 lashes and having . . . well, you know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Never fully trained. Never quit learning. Hulk smash.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> RAS?  Why are sailors performing "Rear Area Security" tasks when that would be counterproductive to one of the essentials of the Navy life.  Isn't a sailor fully trained once he has had a tot of rum after receiving 10 lashes and having . . . well, you know.



RAS: Replenishment At Sea. For you landlubbers, two ships, totalling a little over 25,000 tonnes proceeding together at 30 Km/h while staying 25 meters apart and transferring enough food for 240 people for two weeks, 50,000 litters of diesel fuel, then avgas, then whatever else you may need for the next few days or weeks. In Sea State 7, that means you are doing this against 60 Km/h winds heading into 5.5 meters high waves (for those who don't know, wave heights are usually calculated from average sea level to crest of wave, so this means 11 meters between crests and troughs).

PS: Were not allowed to use the lash for punishment anymore, Alas! … the other two things however …   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> RAS: Replenishment At Sea. For you landlubbers, two ships, totalling a little over 25,000 tonnes proceeding together at 30 Km/h while staying 25 meters apart and transferring enough food for 240 people for two weeks, 50,000 litters of diesel fuel, then avgas, then whatever else you may need for the next few days or weeks. In Sea State 7, that means you are doing this against 60 Km/h winds heading into 5.5 meters high waves (for those who don't know, wave heights are usually calculated from average sea level to crest of wave, so this means 11 meters between crests and troughs).
> 
> PS: Were not allowed to use the lash for punishment anymore, Alas! … the other two things however …   ;D



So like passing beer to another vehicle on the highway. :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> RAS: Replenishment At Sea. For you landlubbers, . . .
> 
> PS: Were not allowed to use the lash for punishment anymore, Alas! … the other two things however …   ;D



Surprisingly, I already knew the navy version of that acronym.  My only time at sea aboard (we were told we were not "in" since we were embarked as passengers) a Canadian naval vessel was with 3 PPCLI in 1979 for EX KERNAL POTLACH.  The troops were spread among _Provider_ and (IIRC) two* destroyers for the trip from Esquimalt to San Diego where we transferred to the USN ships for the amphibious training (in San Diego and Pendleton) and then on to the north end of Vancouver Island for the landing exercise.  The troops were bedded down (air mattress and sleeping bag) all over the place in _Provider_, most were in the hanger (I don't remember a helo embarked) but some of us were scattered in odd places.  I was in the "RAS flats" if I recall that correctly.  During the trip down they did a fuel transfer with an American oiler so I did get to see that - since the army medics stood duty (of a sort) in the sickbay, I was on deck with the ship's Snr MA providing medical cover.  I don't know what the sea state was but it was fairly mild, however later (on the US ships) during the trip back up and the landing operations we did have to contend with some worse weather.  Being in a landing craft trying to get out of a LPD in rough weather can be a little scary.

edited to add
* I guess I didn't remember correctly.  From another post in another thread


> The land forces were then supported by, in the Canadian case,
> the operational support ship HMCS Provider and the ASW destroyers HMCS
> Gatineau, Terra Nova, and Restigouche


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> however later (on the US ships) during the trip back up and the landing operations we did have to contend with some worse weather.  Being in a landing craft trying to get out of a LPD in rough weather can be a little scary.



So, I assume you gained a much better appreciation of the exploits of your forefathers who actually did that across the Channel onboard slightly larger, but still flat bottomed, landing ships in a storm in 1944 … and for Marines, who do this type of thing every day.


----------



## cupper

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> PS: Were not allowed to use the lash for punishment anymore, Alas! … the other two things however …   ;D



Rear Area Security still applies. That involves the other thing we aren't talking about. >


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> So, I assume you gained a much better appreciation of the exploits of your forefathers who actually did that across the Channel onboard slightly larger, but still flat bottomed, landing ships in a storm in 1944 … and for Marines, who do this type of thing every day.



And an appreciation of the factor played by weather (even marginal weather) in amphibious ops, probably more so than in most other "ground" ops.  On the first day that we were "supposed" to land, we were only able to get two (of four) mike boats out of _Cleveland's_ (LPD7) well deck before they called a halt.  From what I heard later, nobody else (the battle group was spread across a few different US platform types) got any boats in the water and the couple of amtracks that did get off an LST managed to be rescued recovered.  The troops in the two boats from _Cleveland_ bobbed around for a awhile, had some injuries, and eventually had to sail to Port Hardy to be flown back to the ship to try again the next day.

Found this that provides a civilian journalist's perspective.
https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1185&dat=19791010&id=y3UOAAAAIBAJ&sjid=oYADAAAAIBAJ&pg=7035,4662031&hl=en


----------



## faivious

I had a question.
For reserves, is the *initial eligibility* for promotion from Pte to Cpl two years as opposed to the four years for Reg Forces?

If so, how come it's like this?


----------



## q_1966

because life is very unfair


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> And an appreciation of the factor played by weather (even marginal weather) in amphibious ops, probably more so than in most other "ground" ops.  On the first day that we were "supposed" to land, we were only able to get two (of four) mike boats out of _Cleveland's_ (LPD7) well deck before they called a halt.  From what I heard later, nobody else (the battle group was spread across a few different US platform types) got any boats in the water and the couple of amtracks that did get off an LST managed to be rescued recovered.  The troops in the two boats from _Cleveland_ bobbed around for a awhile, had some injuries, and eventually had to sail to Port Hardy to be flown back to the ship to try again the next day.
> 
> Found this that provides a civilian journalist's perspective.
> https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1185&dat=19791010&id=y3UOAAAAIBAJ&sjid=oYADAAAAIBAJ&pg=7035,4662031&hl=en



Yes, things can and do get dicey quite quickly when operating boats at sea, especially from a well. Funny thing is people who board large amphibious ships in harbour for the first few times usually have the reaction "Oh! it's a huge ship - good, that thing won't get affected by the weather". They get a greater respect for the power of water after their first storm. Hell, even US aircraft carriers have to hunker down some times.


----------



## CombatMacguyver

faivious said:
			
		

> I had a question.
> For reserves, is the *initial eligibility* for promotion from Pte to Cpl two years as opposed to the four years for Reg Forces?
> 
> If so, how come it's like this?



Because reasons.

At least that's what I was told at one point.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

faivious said:
			
		

> I had a question.
> For reserves, is the *initial eligibility* for promotion from Pte to Cpl two years as opposed to the four years for Reg Forces?



Yes

[/quote]If so, how come it's like this?
[/quote]

Because the CFAOs say so.   :nod:


----------



## Poacher434

Forester should probably shave his beard.  People are confusing him for a civie


----------



## stealthylizard

Yep tell them no winter gear, then pull a change parade that includes winter gear.   >


----------



## RedcapCrusader

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Yep tell them no winter gear, then pull a change parade that includes winter gear.   >



Nightmares.

You're going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Answer has been given.

---Staff---


----------



## mikegf6

Hey,

I have been looking around on here but could not find the exact info that I am looking for. Maybe it has been answered so, i apologize in advance. 

I wanted to know how DP1 Infantry Primary reserve, is like? I finished my BMQ and my only struggle was the running, due to most likely shin splints or another shin/ankle injury I may not know of. I was told that in the infantry, they run A LOT. I don't mind any of the other PT but I would  just want to know an average week of PT for the infantry course Primary Reserve? Also is it a big game changer if it is extremely difficult? (AKA being kicked off or re-coursed). Although, I am really determined to complete it. I just want insight. 

Again sorry if this may be a repeated post, but could not find the answer i was looking for! 

Thank you!


----------



## Jarnhamar

Rewording this. 

Get out of the habit of thinking you might have shin splits.  There's a big difference between a medical condition diagnosed by a doctor and having sore legs because you're not used to running. 

I firmly believe the reservists quitting course (faking injuries to go home,  faking emergencies at home)  is very very often because they (you)  show up for summer training and you're not fit. 

The feeling like you're dying   every morning is daunting. 

Start running on your own.  Do 5km runs,  10km runs and 15km runs.   Don't worry about time to start,  just get your body used to it. 

If you show up fit your course is as good as done.


----------



## mikegf6

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Rewording this.
> 
> Get out of the habit of thinking you might have shin splits.  There's a big difference between a medical condition diagnosed by a doctor and having sore legs because you're not used to running.
> 
> I firmly believe the reservists quitting course (faking injuries to go home,  faking emergencies at home)  is very very often because they (you)  show up for summer training and you're not fit.
> 
> The feeling like you're dying   every morning is daunting.
> 
> Start running on your own.  Do 5km runs,  10km runs and 15km runs.   Don't worry about time to start,  just get your body used to it.
> 
> If you show up fit your course is as good as done.



Good post, however, not all reservists fake injuries. I have never faked an injury but I do agree, yeah I probably showed up not as fit as I should have been. In general, running is my weakness and yeah I should definitely try to train my body to go at least 10km before my infantry course. 

In my first post, I wanted to know an average week of PT for the infantry Primary Reserve course. For example, do they do 10km everyday? Every other day? 

Thank you


----------



## LightFighter

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> In my first post, I wanted to know an average week of PT for the infantry Primary Reserve course. For example, do they do 10km everyday? Every other day?



You may not have a single 10km run on your DP1. But, of course it will vary by staff and time allocated/available for PT. Expect some running, circuit training and ruck marches. 

I assume you won't be doing DP1 until next summer? If that's the case, you have a lot of time to improve your fitness and get your body adjusted to it. Also, I'm guessing you will still belong to your unit's PAT Pl, so they may also do PT with you. 

Don't focus solely on running during the year though to prepare for DP1. Ruck marching is also very important. You need to be physically strong and have the stamina to keep going. During the year, do distance runs mixed with sprints, lift weights, do HIT and ruck marching. Lots of good military exercise programs out there you can follow.  You may need to adjust them to your current fitness level but you can build up from there.


----------



## Jarnhamar

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> In my first post, I wanted to know an average week of PT for the infantry Primary Reserve course. For example, do they do 10km everyday? Every other day?
> 
> Thank you



It's impossible to say Mike. Unless things have changed and there is a PT template for everyone to follow now, courses generally do their own PT plan.  Some PT plans will be geared towards running and cardio, others towards rucksack marches and others will be an unholy mix of every PT idea off the internet an instructor can smash together. 

Your best bet is to not build up any expectations or hopes and plan for the worst. Assume you'll run 4 days a week and do a long ruck march once a week.  It's also impossible to give you an accurate answer to the distance. If you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers, it all depends on the staff.

You one saving grace may be that you're only allocated say 50 minutes a day for PT which could include 10 minutes warm up and 10 minutes cool down, you won't go very far in 30 minutes.  There's a lot of classes to cram in during the day and time tables are pretty right.

That said if it was me I'd just do long runs after work


----------



## mikegf6

LightFighter said:
			
		

> You may not have a single 10km run on your DP1. But, of course it will vary by staff and time allocated/available for PT. Expect some running, circuit training and ruck marches.
> 
> I assume you won't be doing DP1 until next summer? If that's the case, you have a lot of time to improve your fitness and get your body adjusted to it. Also, I'm guessing you will still belong to your unit's PAT Pl, so they may also do PT with you.
> 
> Don't focus solely on running during the year though to prepare for DP1. Ruck marching is also very important. You need to be physically strong and have the stamina to keep going. During the year, do distance runs mixed with sprints, lift weights, do HIT and ruck marching. Lots of good military exercise programs out there you can follow.  You may need to adjust them to your current fitness level but you can build up from there.



Thanks for the information. Yes, I will be doing DP1 next summer. My unit told me that I will be doing PT also before parades. I have been running every other day but I have been following the fitness we did in BMQ e.g. Run monday, upper body tuesday, lower body wednesday, (Thursday is ruckmarch but i just run because I am not sure if you can go out in public in FFO with your rucksack full) and abs on friday. Saturaday and sunday are rest days. 

Is it taboo to go out in FFO an train for the ruck marches?



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It's impossible to say Mike. Unless things have changed and there is a PT template for everyone to follow now, courses generally do their own PT plan.  Some PT plans will be geared towards running and cardio, others towards rucksack marches and others will be an unholy mix of every PT idea off the internet an instructor can smash together.
> 
> Your best bet is to not build up any expectations or hopes and plan for the worst. Assume you'll run 4 days a week and do a long ruck march once a week.  It's also impossible to give you an accurate answer to the distance. If you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers, it all depends on the staff.
> 
> You one saving grace may be that you're only allocated say 50 minutes a day for PT which could include 10 minutes warm up and 10 minutes cool down, you won't go very far in 30 minutes.  There's a lot of classes to cram in during the day and time tables are pretty right.
> 
> That said if it was me I'd just do long runs after work



Now that you mention the schedule, the classes and the tight schedules (especially in reserves), 30 minutes is not enough to run 10km. I remember in my BMQ, we ran 5km and had very little time for inspection and breakfast. I won't build up my expectations but I will definitely continue to run to a goal of 10km and workout. 

Apparently that 13km ruck march is insane!  :facepalm:  

Thanks for the information though, really appreciate it!


----------



## Ayrsayle

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> Is it taboo to go out in FFO an train for the ruck marches?
> 
> Apparently that 13km ruck march is insane!



While technically you CAN, most will advise against it (I've never seen the benefit of wearing everything simultaniously - you'll do enough of that anyway).  I'd toss it all on to see how to get it to fit comfortably a few times, as during the course there will be many times when you will need to get it on quickly and ready to move on short notice.  

13km only sounds insane til you do it..... like most things in the Army  >


----------



## mikegf6

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> While technically you CAN, most will advise against it (I've never seen the benefit of wearing everything simultaniously - you'll do enough of that anyway).  I'd toss it all on to see how to get it to fit comfortably a few times, as during the course there will be many times when you will need to get it on quickly and ready to move on short notice.
> 
> 13km only sounds insane til you do it..... like most things in the Army  >



I guess your right, maybe I can just throw on PT clothes and just fill my ruck and go out like that!  8)


----------



## mikegf6

Hey,

I tried finding info on this but could not. I have finished BMQ last summer and am now "training" with my unit. Whenever people ask me when I am finishing my DP1, I say I think it should be next summer (Because I have not been told). 

My question is, is there any possible way of finishing my DP1 in the winter? Are there any winter courses that run for infantry/SQ in the reserves? or will I truly have to wait all the way till next summer? 

Any help, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Oscar590

What brigade are you in? Been hearing rumors about a part time Infantry DP1 Mod 1 being run in Spring 2016 in 39 CBG.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

41 Brigade has no DP1 infantry courses planned this winter. Summer 2016 is when you'll probably see them through us.


----------



## mikegf6

I am in 32 Brigade


----------



## Flavus101

It is possible to do DP 1 Mod 1 during the winter, however Mod 2 will most likely occur during the summer.


----------



## NSRecruit

Not to bump the thread by 36 Brigade currently has a part time winter Infantry DP1 Mod 2 running.

Not sure how the results will be but they are currently having some dedicated weekends along with some weekends when they tag along with the unit to complete necessary training. I believe they are making use of some of the longer holiday weekends for the longer field portions of the course.


----------



## Goomba

Not sure how applicable this is to Combat Arms, but I know 33 CBG Battle School has run winter BMQ-L (formerly SQ) courses on the weekend in the past. That said, I'm unsure if they're running one this year.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

NSRecruit said:
			
		

> Not to bump the thread by 36 Brigade currently has a part time winter Infantry DP1 Mod 2 running.
> 
> Not sure how the results will be but they are currently having some dedicated weekends along with some weekends when they tag along with the unit to complete necessary training. I believe they are making use of some of the longer holiday weekends for the longer field portions of the course.



Do they have the proper equipment, like mukluks, to run the outdoor portions?


----------



## NSRecruit

recceguy said:
			
		

> Do they have the proper equipment, like mukluks, to run the outdoor portions?


Yes, as all members are part of the unit they are just ensuring winter kit issue.

Fun story to expand is that apparently the course as running wasn't division approved or somewhat, getting this second hand, and the division complained because it was running at a unit level and told them to stop. For whatever reason though the course is still running at this time until money runs out as of last I heard.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

NSRecruit said:
			
		

> Yes, as all members are part of the unit they are just ensuring winter kit issue.
> 
> Fun story to expand is that apparently the course as running wasn't division approved or somewhat, getting this second hand, and the division complained because it was running at a unit level and told them to stop. For whatever reason though the course is still running at this time until money runs out as of last I heard.



Where did the Unit get the mukluks and snowshoes?


----------



## NSRecruit

Unaware of if there are enough snowshoes as us trained guys haven't had them issued yet. But I would think yes as most are signed up for the upcoming BWW.

As for mukluks I'm imagining those came from the RQ otherwise I do not know.


----------



## Poacher434

For the past years 32 CBG Battleschool has only run DP1 during the summer at 4Div TC Meaford. Mod 1 (of 2) can be available on a parttime basis but it is run as a high school co-op. You will be waiting till the summer. 
To satisfy any curiosity you will not be moved to any CBG for the purpose of doing a DP1 in the winter if there are ones available, and you will not be randomely thrown onto a co-op to complete the mod 1.


----------



## InfantryRes

I know being in the infantry opens doors to a huge amount of courses you can take, my question is what courses can a infantry reservist take? Are they able to take all the same courses as the reg force infantry soldiers or are they only able to take certain courses as they become available? 
Also, i was talking to someone that just got through basic training and they said "Have fun with fire picket" Wouldn't tell me what it was just that it sucked, Can anyone tell me what fire picket is?


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca

Before posting any more questions that have been asked and answered before (sometimes many times), please spend some time reading through pertinent older threads and using the Search Function.

Should you manage to come up with a unique question after doing a little homework on your own, we will be happy to help.

Locked.


----------



## mikegf6

I had a question, which I am unable to find through the forums. I found similar ones in regards to failure rates. However I want to know about failing your Dp1 course.

So, what is the most likely conclusion if you fail your Dp1? I know that you may get recoursed. But what if you fail that too? Would you be deemed unfit for the trade and released from the forces or would you get Occupationwl transfer?

Also, if one were to fail, what would be a good reason to fail someone, even if that did good on there tests such as PWT 3? For example. Could they fail you if you couldn't run that ten kilometres for PT but you tried even though you could do that 13km ruck march? 

How does this work? 

Thank you 

P.S. I am done BMQ already


----------



## Jarnhamar

Depending on your unit you could 
-be given a 3rd chance 
-possibly released
-offered a transfer to a trade that may be more suitable to you (but your unit would need to employ those trades and have space open)

If you've already done your BMQ then you've been explained the reasons why you would fail; failing to meet the standard.   
Running 10KMs isn't a a pass/fail test for graduating DP1 however if you're an ass about falling out then you could be written up for a bad attitude and that can start you on the path out the door.



You'll discover some people want to quit but they're afraid to. Instead they injure themselves on purpose, try to fake an injury or try and fail themselves on purpose to let the army do the dirty work and kick them out.  It's easier just to quit. Not saying that's you, just speaking in general.


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> For future reference, perhaps this will be merged with a similar discussion you started,
> 
> Infantry course



Perhaps.  

Perhaps mikegj6 has legitimate problems.  :dunno:


----------



## George Wallace

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> ........
> -offered a transfer to a trade that may be more suitable to you (but your unit would need to employ those trades and have space open)
> 
> If you've already done your BMQ then you've been explained the reasons why you would fail; failing to meet the standard.




As mikegf6 is a RESERVIST, the option to change to another Trade MAY NOT be an option at all.  Release as a Training Failure may be the only option open after failing a course 'three times'.


----------



## Jarnhamar

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As mikegf6 is a RESERVIST, the option to change to another Trade MAY NOT be an option at all.



Which is why I said

*but your unit would need to employ those trades and have space open*


----------



## runormal

Have you been to your doctor?

You seem more worried about running rather than passing the content in the course.

Even if you aren't in shape, you have at least 3 months until the next dp 1 starts. 

Time to get running. 


Tons of plans here is a couch -> 5k. No idea where you are. I'd hope that you can already run 5k but if not here you go.


----------



## mikegf6

Thank you for the replies, some good info here.





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> As mikegf6 is a RESERVIST, the option to change to another Trade MAY NOT be an option at all.  Release as a Training Failure may be the only option open after failing a course 'three times'.



Would I be able to do a component or occupational transfer before course, if I give a good reason due to the fact that in combat trades you have to wait 36 months?



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Depending on your unit you could
> -be given a 3rd chance
> -possibly released
> -offered a transfer to a trade that may be more suitable to you (but your unit would need to employ those trades and have space open)
> 
> If you've already done your BMQ then you've been explained the reasons why you would fail; failing to meet the standard.
> Running 10KMs isn't a a pass/fail test for graduating DP1 however if you're an *** about falling out then you could be written up for a bad attitude and that can start you on the path out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll discover some people want to quit but they're afraid to. Instead they injure themselves on purpose, try to fake an injury or try and fail themselves on purpose to let the army do the dirty work and kick them out.  It's easier just to quit. Not saying that's you, just speaking in general.



I'm not looking to fake any injuries but I am flat footed and that is the main reason for issues with running. I told the medical officer at my medical exam about my flat feet and the issues with my knees and I guess I was still fit for the trade..... I want to run 10k for practice but might feet are holding me back, I've seen my doctor and he said to relax from PT for 4 weeks  :boring:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies, some good info here.
> Would I be able to do a component or occupational transfer before course, if I give a good reason due to the fact that in combat trades you have to wait 36 months?
> 
> I'm not looking to fake any injuries but I am flat footed and that is the main reason for issues with running. I told the medical officer at my medical exam about my flat feet and the issues with my knees and I guess I was still fit for the trade..... I want to run 10k for practice but might feet are holding me back, I've seen my doctor and he said to relax from PT for 4 weeks  :boring:



Get insoles/orthotics made for your shoes/boots it should help.


----------



## mikegf6

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Get insoles/orthotics made for your shoes/boots it should help.



Sadly, I already got those right before bmq, $490 and they are done within a year or so... I might need better orthotics but these ones are prescribed and custom to my feet so I don't know how I can get better ones. 

Basically I am not going to wimp out of running a 5k or 10k but I might feel a bit of pain and all I am going to do and will do is try my best on course, and hopefully the instructors see that. I just don't want to take the easy route of getting a chit for PT. only as a last resort. 

Although, is it true that if you build up a lot of chits on course you will be re-coursed?


----------



## Gunshark

$490 for a pair of insoles?..


----------



## mikegf6

Gunshark said:
			
		

> $490 for a pair of insoles?..



Correct, my parents have benefits however they can only cover so much within a certain time period. 

It's that much when you go to see the foot doctor. Maybe it's more expensive depending on the severity of your flat feet. 

Mine must be bad :-[


----------



## Jarnhamar

Don't count on not running or rucksack marching just by taking a different trade.  Once you past your initial training and you're qualified whatever you may not do PT much, if at all, at your reserve unit but when you go away on a course you may run into pt (see what I did there?).
Generally on reserve courses and taskings you won't have enough time alloted to PT to do a 10km run (and 10% will show up being able to do that) but you might get a jerk like me who would bring people out for PT after work if they're crappy.


Not sure what to say about the chits. Yes if you get a mountain of them then you can probably get punted. That said there's also shitheads that show up on a course and before day 2 starts they've already ran to the base hospital to get a chit saying they can't do any PT for the duration of the tasking/course.  Weak chains of command will just say screw it and not want to deal with it.




			
				Gunshark said:
			
		

> $490 for a pair of insoles?..


Yea man that's probably cheap. I'm sure there's insoles out there that cost $800 or $1000. It's all insurance smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Gunplumber

Flat feet arent a problem, I have very flat feet and have lasted 33 years in the Army. I have Sole brand insoles in my boots/shoes and they are only 50 bucks. Do exercises to strengthen your arches and practice running and ruck marches and you will be fine.


----------



## mariomike

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to fake any injuries but I am flat footed and that is the main reason for issues with running. I told the medical officer at my medical exam about my flat feet and the issues with my knees and I guess I was still fit for the trade.....



You may find these discussions of interest,

Flat feet
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+flat+feet&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OeKzVqOVF6qC8Qeh55noBw&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## runormal

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Don't count on not running or rucksack marching just by taking a different trade.  Once you past your initial training and you're qualified whatever you may not do PT much, if at all, at your reserve unit but when you go away on a course you may run into pt (see what I did there?).
> Generally on reserve courses and taskings you won't have enough time alloted to PT to do a 10km run (and 10% will show up being able to do that) but you might get a jerk like me who would bring people out for PT after work if they're crappy.


Just to anchor what Jarnhamar said. 

I'm a sig, we seldom ruck, especially with the removal of the BFT. Typically we drive or are driven everywhere.  

That being said my WW (winter warfare) that I did this year was awesome, it was with 4 units (1x inf, 1x arty, 1x medic, 1x sigs). I had a hell of a time. We got to ruck 9km during day in the snow with snowshoes and pulling sleds for tent groups. Then at night we got to do more recees and patrols. We then walked back (shorter route) the following day, and then walked back out the next day and then walked back the next morning.

It was the most PT I've done (with the army) especially with the winter in awhile but I had a lot of fun. This weekend I'm doing a similar gig as a preparation for an ex in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to it. I also had an ex where I showed up expecting to be in a company cp for the weekend. As soon as I showed up I was told "we don't need you as a sig, want a c6?" It was pretty sweet. 

Even if you aren't infantry you need to be in good shape as you never know what will happen. 



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Not sure what to say about the chits. Yes if you get a mountain of them then you can probably get punted. That said there's also shitheads that show up on a course and before day 2 starts they've already ran to the base hospital to get a chit saying they can't do any PT for the duration of the tasking/course.  Weak chains of command will just say screw it and not want to deal with it.



On the courses that I've attended _i've_ found that it really depends on both the tempo of the course/time allotted for said course/instructors.

On my weekend basic we had a guy with crutches for a few weeks
On my SQ (BMQ-L) anyone who got any sort of chit was RTU-ED within 3 days. We had one guy who tried to "fake" his way out of PT he was "this" close to getting RTU'ed and then magically was 100%. 
On my Dp 1.0 (Sigs) We had the odd temporary chit here or there but nothing permanent. No one got RTUed.

I've heard with PLQ recently they changed it and if you get a chit that takes you out of the field for 24 hours you are gone.

As always it depends and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kat Stevens

A run is the easiest thing to plan requiring no effort to organize.  You will do it.  A lot.


----------



## mikegf6

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> A run is the easiest thing to plan requiring no effort to organize.  You will do it.  A lot.



I don't mind doing it, in regards to my "situation" however it's about how intense it is.


----------



## mikegf6

runormal said:
			
		

> Just to anchor what Jarnhamar said.
> 
> I'm a sig, we seldom ruck, especially with the removal of the BFT. Typically we drive or are driven everywhere.
> 
> That being said my WW (winter warfare) that I did this year was awesome, it was with 4 units (1x inf, 1x arty, 1x medic, 1x sigs). I had a hell of a time. We got to ruck 9km during day in the snow with snowshoes and pulling sleds for tent groups. Then at night we got to do more recees and patrols. We then walked back (shorter route) the following day, and then walked back out the next day and then walked back the next morning.
> 
> It was the most PT I've done (with the army) especially with the winter in awhile but I had a lot of fun. This weekend I'm doing a similar gig as a preparation for an ex in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to it. I also had an ex where I showed up expecting to be in a company cp for the weekend. As soon as I showed up I was told "we don't need you as a sig, want a c6?" It was pretty sweet.
> 
> Even if you aren't infantry you need to be in good shape as you never know what will happen.
> 
> On the courses that I've attended _i've_ found that it really depends on both the tempo of the course/time allotted for said course/instructors.
> 
> On my weekend basic we had a guy with crutches for a few weeks
> On my SQ (BMQ-L) anyone who got any sort of chit was RTU-ED within 3 days. We had one guy who tried to "fake" his way out of PT he was "this" close to getting RTU'ed and then magically was 100%.
> On my Dp 1.0 (Sigs) We had the odd temporary chit here or there but nothing permanent. No one got RTUed.
> 
> I've heard with PLQ recently they changed it and if you get a chit that takes you out of the field for 24 hours you are gone.
> 
> As always it depends and your mileage may vary.



So you are saying I could get RTUED for getting one chit? That seems a little unfair don't you think? Depending on the chit of course. Even if you had a chit for your beard? :


----------



## PuckChaser

If you get a chit that makes you miss a PC, and is long enough to make you miss the allotted time for retests, you can be medically RTU'd. Certain PCs might require you spend X amount of time in a field environment, if you miss that time, they can't make it up and you're gone.

It's all how much you want it. My ring finger is permanently offset at the knuckle after I hammered a 3 foot picket into the ground with my hand on my PLQ. I convinced the medic I didn't need an X-ray and finished the remaining 4 days. The staff have seen who is faking injuries before, it's not their first rodeo.


----------



## runormal

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> So you are saying I could get RTUED for getting one chit? That seems a little unfair don't you think? Depending on the chit of course. Even if you had a chit for your beard? :



Based on the examples I provided, _yes_.. Yes you could, as always it depends.

Problem was with SQ we had 4.5 weeks or so of training time. 2.5 weeks was class room while then were was 4 days in the field, 2 days off and followed by 5 more days in the field. I think a day off and then a day or two of admin. Other than weapons, all PC's where in the field. One candidate did break their ankle on the last day of the field portion but had passed all the PC's so they kept said candidate on. If you were "broken" in the middle of week 2, you weren't going to be ready for the field. So bam, RTU'ed. However on my basic it was mainly in the classroom and on weekends so the staff were a tad more lenient with chits as there was more time for injuries to heal. 

As for fairness.. life isn't fair and the sooner you get that through your head the easier time you will have.

I'm just a little confused, you know that you are going on course, and you think you have a medical problem. Why don't you sort this out before you go on course instead of chancing it with chits?


----------



## mikegf6

runormal said:
			
		

> Based on the examples I provided, _yes_.. Yes you could, as always it depends.
> 
> Problem was with SQ we had 4.5 weeks or so of training time. 2.5 weeks was class room while then were was 4 days in the field, 2 days off and followed by 5 more days in the field. I think a day off and then a day or two of admin. Other than weapons, all PC's where in the field. One candidate did break their ankle on the last day of the field portion but had passed all the PC's so they kept said candidate on. If you were "broken" in the middle of week 2, you weren't going to be ready for the field. So bam, RTU'ed. However on my basic it was mainly in the classroom and on weekends so the staff were a tad more lenient with chits as there was more time for injuries to heal.
> 
> As for fairness.. life isn't fair and the sooner you get that through your head the easier time you will have.
> 
> I'm just a little confused, you know that you are going on course, and you think you have a medical problem. Why don't you sort this out before you go on course instead of chancing it with chits?



Thanks for the information, but I am seeing my doctor and trying to get around this as soon as possible. I of course am not wanting to take my chances with chits not fake injuries. Basically I find my only issue in regards to pain and my flat feet, is running LONG distances. Well, long in my point of view. Got a example, I can survive a 5km and complete it with a lot of pain. Maybe I can hit 6km if I REALLY try. 

Instead of getting a mountain of chits, if the issue still present at the level that it is, Im not looking to get chits but to try my best during the run and if I get jacked up for not being in formation then I'll TRY to get in formation.

Not all reservists fake injuries or don't try!!


----------



## George Wallace

runormal

Please stop posting advice here.  Your experiences demonstrated here DO NOT reflect all courses.  In fact I would not hesitate to say that your experience so far in the PRes is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I got in '89.  In '92, I hurt my back pretty bad (L4/L5, L5/S1).  I was still able to do all the required PT (wasn't Infantry but was Cbt Arms) including the 13 km BFT (and versions of it prior to the BFT).  I was able to do patrolling, section attacks, all the normal 'field stuff' with everyone else.  I did my Combat Leaders Course the year after my injury;  no issues.  Before I left for the blue side of the CAF around '07, I did the BFT one last time.  I was able to shuttle run on and off and did it just under 2 hours or so IIRC.  Not too shabby for a 'getting older' guy with a bad back, orthotics and years of smoking a pack a day.

I was only able to do everything from '92 onwards because I trained my body for those activities.  I was never CANSOFCOM fit or anything but I wasn't a Waddling Waldo either.  Sitting on the couch worrying will not help your body one single bit.  Get up and train, and train smart.

Train your body and your mind will follow.  Good luck on your course this summer.


----------



## Jarnhamar

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> So you are saying I could get RTUED for getting one chit? That seems a little unfair don't you think? Depending on the chit of course. Even if you had a chit for your beard? :



What's not fair is everyone showing up for military training thinking they're special, deserve special treatment and the silly rules shouldn't apply to them. People convince themselves of their self-diagnosed medical conditions then spend the whole time trying to get out of doing physical work.

Many people chronically abuse the chit system. The new system and approach to RTUing people for abusing it is ****ing great.


----------



## Jarnhamar

George Wallace said:
			
		

> runormal
> 
> Please stop posting advice here.  Your experiences demonstrated here DO NOT reflect all courses.  In fact I would not hesitate to say that your experience so far in the PRes is the exception, not the rule.



Runormal's experience with the reserves would be more current than ours however.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Runormal's experience with the reserves would be more current than ours however.



Not necessarily, I deal with P.Res training mainly at the Trades Course level his experiences are not necessarily the norm....


----------



## Jarnhamar

How about more current but not necessarily the norm  ;D


----------



## Brasidas

George Wallace said:
			
		

> runormal
> 
> Please stop posting advice here.  Your experiences demonstrated here DO NOT reflect all courses.  In fact I would not hesitate to say that your experience so far in the PRes is the exception, not the rule.



I can confirm that runormal's posts, at least in this particular thread, are consistent with what I've observed personally and post-RTU with my troops.


----------



## George Wallace

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I can confirm that runormal's posts, at least in this particular thread, are consistent with what I've observed personally and post-RTU with my troops.



I am not saying what his posts are totally out to lunch and wrong.  I am saying that his experiences may be the exception to the rule.   My interpretation of what he has posted was that he was stating that what he experienced IS THE NORM.  In that case it is very misleading.


----------



## mikegf6

Hey,
Does anyone happen to know if they are going on course possibly this coming Monday April 4th reserves? Also it's under the battle school. I think 32 battle school.
 Apparently the serial is a co-op course and I was told that my chain of command sent up our names but there is a chance that we might not be on the course. If anything they said they should know by Sunday. 

Hoping to know a few things, if it's this common to find out a course the day before it starts and if there are no spots available? For example what if I could only go for the April course and not the June, wouldn't that mean I couldn't get fully dp1 qualified for another year?


----------



## Flavus101

PM Sent.


----------



## CBH99

I'm sure the PM already sent to you by the above member answers your questions.

But, don't be surprised if this happens to you at various times throughout your CF career.

I can remember many times when I was loaded onto a course, only to have the course cancelled almost last minute.  And vice versa, there were times a course would have a few open slots at the last minute, and people would get thrown onto them without much prep time.

It happens.  Don't sweat it.  I know it can be frustrating if they are career required courses, but it happens sometimes.

Usually a good chain of command will flesh you out with some other courses in the meantime, so your career isn't totally stagnant.  (For example, when some of our junior members were waiting on career courses, we would load them onto a driver wheeled course, or get them started on their PLQ modules, so they could still be working on building their careers while they waited for DP1.)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I'm sure the PM already sent to you by the above member answers your questions.
> 
> But, don't be surprised if this happens to you at various times throughout your CF career.
> 
> I can remember many times when I was loaded onto a course, only to have the course cancelled almost last minute.  And vice versa, there were times a course would have a few open slots at the last minute, and people would get thrown onto them without much prep time.
> 
> It happens.  Don't sweat it.  I know it can be frustrating if they are career required courses, but it happens sometimes.
> 
> Usually a good chain of command will flesh you out with some other courses in the meantime, so your career isn't totally stagnant.  (For example, when some of our junior members were waiting on career courses, we would load them onto a driver wheeled course, or *get them started on their PLQ modules, so they could still be working on building their careers while they waited for DP1.*)



I call bullshit on this part.... IIRC you must be at least trades qualified to start PLQ....


----------



## dangles

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I call bullshit on this part.... IIRC you must be at least trades qualified to start PLQ....



I'd have to agree, although maybe counter-intuitively you can do Mods 1-5 (excluding Mod 6) prior to trade qualification, but I doubt it. 

For that matter, why would you be able to do any other career course before you are even qualified in said career? Many people can fail and release or move to another occupation where a course like drivers wheel wouldn't be applicable.


----------



## runormal

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> Hoping to know a few things, if it's this common to find out a course the day before it starts and if there are no spots available? For example what if I could only go for the April course and not the June, wouldn't that mean I couldn't get fully dp1 qualified for another year?



It happens, I got loaded on my basic they day before. However it was a just a weekend course so to me it didn't really matter when it started. I started my DVR WHL with fairly little notice as well but again another weekend course.

As a no hook pte I was under the impression that I was going on a DVR WHL directly after my SQ and found out 3 days before the course started that I was going home for the summer. Though I would say that was more of a misunderstanding. 

Spots do open up here or there and to me this _seems_ like one of those cases. 

I do feel your pain with the uncertainty of whether or not you are one a 2 month long career course. That was my biggest gripe as university student. Thank god I had a accommodating employer. "Uh yeah so I'm leaving in a week for my DP 1.0"..


----------



## mikegf6

Thanks for all information. As it seems, and what I didn't get (probably because I have only been in the army close to a year now) is that these things are common in the army. All I can really do is do what my CoC said and wait till Sunday night if they message or call me. Another suggested to hold off to tell my employer that I can work till Wednesday just in case, cause they can call you up and ask where you are.


----------



## runormal

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all information. As it seems, and what I didn't get (probably because I have only been in the army close to a year now) is that these things are common in the army. All I can really do is do what my CoC said and wait till Sunday night if they message or call me. Another suggested to hold off to tell my employer that I can work till Wednesday just in case, cause they can call you up and ask where you are.



Personally though, I think that the course loading system seems to be working much better than when I went through the training system. Who knows. Other than my DP 1 it didn't really matter to me when the courses started and the DP 1 candidates have been getting there dates much further in advance than we did.

Re:

Where do you work? (Industry).

It is a call you need to make, you might miss out on 3 days of pay. You might freak out your employer over nothing. Damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MITE is strange when it comes to picking people at times.... CTC has moved/is moving to loading pers on courses through CFTPO now...


----------



## mikegf6

runormal said:
			
		

> Personally though, I think that the course loading system seems to be working much better than when I went through the training system. Who knows. Other than my DP 1 it didn't really matter to me when the courses started and the DP 1 candidates have been getting there dates much further in advance than we did.
> 
> Re:
> 
> Where do you work? (Industry).
> 
> It is a call you need to make, you might miss out on 3 days of pay. You might freak out your employer over nothing. Damned if you do, damned if you don't



Nope luckily I am not in industry, I am still a student, well I just crammed all my tests in this week for college because I was preparing for the April course, but I mean I feel bad for the other guys in our company because they do work in industry and have full time jobs. If we were to get loaded for Monday, I'm pretty sure by the looks of it and how they reacted, I'm the only one good to go, heck I could even go tonight if they really wanted me to. Then again too, it's a co-op serial.

But I agree, it's frustrating how they load people on course cause I have been a cornflake for Almaty a year now, and I need that hook.


----------



## CBH99

NFLD_Sapper,

I might be wrong about the PLQ.  But I believe we would get some of our junior members started on the mods - even if it doesn't make much sense. 

We did sent people on their driver wheeled course however, at any point once they were done their BMQ.  (It was called QL2 back when I first joined, millennium ago).  I'm also talking about a very small reserve unit.

The overall point is that even if you had to wait for your trades qualification, the chain of command would do its best to find something else for you to do that would help you build your career.  Can't get trades qualified right now?  Get driver qualified.  Something to make the member more useful.


----------



## Poacher434

Buddy it's fitness, not rocketscience

Just get in better cardio shape. It is as simple as that.

Ruckmarches do not take a high level of fitness to complete, there is a reason the LBM (BFT) is a minamum fitness standard...think of how disgustingly low the CAF fitness standard is right now and how many out of shape people you see in the infantry. For rucks you just need to start getting used to wearing boots with heavy weight.

As for running, as mentioned before it will be based off your course staff. I have never in my career seen a PT template in which I was forced to follow while teaching on a course. Some staff like running, some like rucking, some are lazy.

Just improve your cardio fitness...thats it.

On a DP1 Infantry Res course you will not be failed for fitness. Good luck to the staff trying to justify that.

you may be given a hard time, you may be in a little pain, but they won't fail you because you can't run as good as the dude who is taking you for a run.


----------



## Flavus101

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> Ruckmarches do not take a high level of fitness to complete,



I take issue with that. If you are referring to only the LBM alright, fair enough, however I have been on some rucks that have definitely tested not only my fitness, but the fitness of the whole platoon.


----------



## dangerboy

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> Just improve your cardio fitness...thats it.
> 
> On a DP1 Infantry Res course you will not be failed for fitness. Good luck to the staff trying to justify that.
> 
> you may be given a hard time, you may be in a little pain, but they won't fail you because you can't run as good as the dude who is taking you for a run.



No during PT, but if due to your lack of fitness you can't keep up during advance to contact, recce/fighting patrols then you could fail.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> I take issue with that. If you are referring to only the LBM alright, fair enough, however I have been on some rucks that have definitely tested not only my fitness, but the fitness of the whole platoon.



Then take issue with it?  Unless you were getting bumped and having to fight thru positions or something, reconsolidate and then carry on the ruck march...it is just that, a ruck march.

Before you go on, no, I don't really want to hear about your 2.5 years of experience in the Mau at this point.  Thanks.


----------



## Flavus101

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Then take issue with it?  Unless you were getting bumped and having to fight thru positions or something, reconsolidate and then carry on the ruck march...it is just that, a ruck march.
> 
> Before you go on, no, I don't really want to hear about your 2.5 years of experience in the Mau at this point.  Thanks.



I believe the factor that had the most impact on those rucks were the terrain. I was simply trying to point out that not all rucks will be your standard let's walk for 13km on hard pack and call 'er a day. 

As far as the tone for the bit in yellow I'm just going to assume you've had a rough day and are looking to take it out on some poor Mo'litia sap. I wish you the nicest of evenings.


----------



## Poacher434

I think the intent of this thread has gone astray.

To conclude; work on your personal fitness level, get used to wearing boots and a pack and Dp1 should be a good educational course.

You most likely (I cannot guarentee it) won't fail for a lack of fitness during PT sessions.

However the aforementioned fitness in regards to advance to contact, etc may MAY have an issue. Staff are generally aware that not all recruits are fitness gurus on their basic course.

Just keep exercising regularily like a good soldier and start to educate yourself between the difference of hurt due to fatigue and hurt due to injury.

Pretty much all that needs to be said


----------



## pascalywood

mikegf6 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I wanted to know how DP1 Infantry Primary reserve, is like?Again sorry if this may be a repeated post, but could not find the answer i was looking for!



Did my  infantry DP1 in summer 2008. Morning PT consisted of either ruck marches, FFO marches, runs (about 5k, think the longest we ran was like 7k) or circuit training. During the day, we had to run on the camp all the time except when we were doing drill to go to the mess hall. We had to do chin-ups and push-ups between each class and each pauses. SQ and DP1 consisted mostly of weapon handling classes, handling practices, ranges, field training and a bunch of powerpoints. 

If you start getting in shape today there is no way you can fail the course and the last thing you want to be on an infantry course is to be the most out of shape guy of your course.


----------



## Hanley613

Does anyone know the itinerary/schedule for the Mod 2 portion of DP1 Infantry for Reserve?


----------



## LightFighter

Just a guess, but I would expect the following

Garrison
Wake up at a time that feels way to early
PT
Shower/breakfast
Inspection
Training for the day
Personal time/station jobs/work on kit
Lights out at 2300


Field - Wake up when its your turn for sentry, patrol, etc. Sleep when you can. Conduct offensive and defensive ops - fighting patrols, recce patrols, digging trenches, standing in trenches, stand to(first/last light, and on contact), possibly a "gas" attack, etc. I don't believe PRes DP1 covers Urban Ops.


----------



## mariomike

Hanley613 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the itinerary/schedule for the Mod 2 portion of DP1 Infantry for Reserve?



For reference, perhaps "Res DP1 INF MOD 2" will be merged with "DP1 Infantry Reserve April 2016".
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122586.0


----------



## Hanley613

Thanks. That's close to what I was thinking.


----------



## Hanley613

LightFighter said:
			
		

> Just a guess, but I would expect the following
> 
> Garrison
> Wake up at a time that feels way to early
> PT
> Shower/breakfast
> Inspection
> Training for the day
> Personal time/station jobs/work on kit
> Lights out at 2300
> 
> 
> Field - Wake up when its your turn for sentry, patrol, etc. Sleep when you can. Conduct offensive and defensive ops - fighting patrols, recce patrols, digging trenches, standing in trenches, stand to(first/last light, and on contact), possibly a "gas" attack, etc. I don't believe PRes DP1 covers Urban Ops.



The course will be just a MOD 2. For students who have completed MOD1/SQ in the past. Do you think a BFT would be included?

Note: it is 3.5weeks long


----------



## Poacher434

Hanley613 said:
			
		

> The course will be just a MOD 2. For students who have completed MOD1/SQ in the past. Do you think a BFT would be included?
> 
> Note: it is 3.5weeks long



Not quite true. SQ is no longer a qualification, and the SQ you are referring to is more alike the Mod 2 than the Mod 1. SQ was renamed BMQ-L and is for non infantry army branch members, it is their new version of SQ. If you are an infantry reservist with SQ you may be able to have the course PLAR'd....but very unlikely considering that change was made almost 5 years ago and people will question why an untrained private in the infantry is still kicking after 5+ years.

The Mod 2 course continues off of the Mod 1 (C9, C6, M203, Grenade, Claymore, C7 PWT3, M72, 84mm)
You will cover, Offensive ops, defensive ops, patrolling, comms, and an assortment of fieldcraft/battle craft.

the schedule was pretty much marked dead on. 
Reveille, PT, shower breakfast, inspection, classes, lunch, classes, dinner, classes(or prep for next day) repeat.
In the field you are on the schedule of that specific course staff. Although there is a schedule laid out in the TP for the FTX's, it is subject to change based on resources, staffing, and location with approval from the required standards cell.


----------



## Hanley613

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> Not quite true. SQ is no longer a qualification, and the SQ you are referring to is more alike the Mod 2 than the Mod 1. SQ was renamed BMQ-L and is for non infantry army branch members, it is their new version of SQ. If you are an infantry reservist with SQ you may be able to have the course PLAR'd....but very unlikely considering that change was made almost 5 years ago and people will question why an untrained private in the infantry is still kicking after 5+ years.
> 
> The Mod 2 course continues off of the Mod 1 (C9, C6, M203, Grenade, Claymore, C7 PWT3, M72, 84mm)
> You will cover, Offensive ops, defensive ops, patrolling, comms, and an assortment of fieldcraft/battle craft.
> 
> the schedule was pretty much marked dead on.
> Reveille, PT, shower breakfast, inspection, classes, lunch, classes, dinner, classes(or prep for next day) repeat.
> In the field you are on the schedule of that specific course staff. Although there is a schedule laid out in the TP for the FTX's, it is subject to change based on resources, staffing, and location with approval from the required standards cell.



Thank you for your post. Do you think it will be joining a full course that has already been going, and just joining in for the MOD 2? Or do you think it will be its own course for people who have already completed MOD 1?


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Hey, I'm on res DP1 right now, Im doing week 3 of mod 2 right now. If you already have mod 1 they will just attach you to a dp1 course for the mod 2. So far week 1 was lectures for def, off and patrolling. This past week was obstacle course, section attacks, platoon attacks, mine/ied lectures and a walkthrough talk through of recce patrols, raids and ambushes. Next week will be the defensive. Building trenches, stand to's, ambushes, raids all that fun stuff. Basic day is pretty generic. Wake up at 5, pt at 515, breakfast at 630, inspection at 730 then you go on with your training.


----------



## Jumping Juniper

I've searched high and low and can't find anything recent (up-to-date) on this?

After DP1.1 what courses is the infantry officer required to take? What is required for promotion to capt?

I'm familiar with; CAFJOD, AJOSQ, and ATOC.

Is this the right order and is anything missing? How long is AJOSQ and ATOC? What is DL or where are they offered?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## gordscharf

The attached document clearly outlines course requirements and sequence for each rank.  Officer and NCM are outlined.  AJOSC (Army Junior Officer Staff Course) is no more.  All Army Officers are required to complete CAFJOD (all CAF Officers must obtain this qual) and the Army Junior Officer course (AJSO).  The att outlines which MOD's must be completed prior to ATOC and AOC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PuckChaser

Good info there, thanks for sharing.

Only thing that jumped out at me was the 1.1, 2.1 and 3.1 for ACISS-Core pers is not listed there.


----------



## dapaterson

If only CADTC would re-issue LFCO 29-12 (pulled back a decade ago) that included all this information.  But I guess Primary Reserve Career Progression isn't high enough on their list of priorities...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nice chart except there are 2 streams for the ENGR DP3B one is the pure reservist course as listed (capped at 10 students or so per year and relies heavily on the units senior leadership to teach) but the preferred course is the Reg. Force DP3B taught at CFSME...


----------



## Highland

Hi,

I've had a hard time finding up-to-date information on DP1 for infantry reserves.

How long is the course (does it now include BMO-L)?

What will the points of learning be?

How was your experience?

Any info/advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## LightFighter

Highland said:
			
		

> How long is the course (does it now include BMO-L)?
> 
> What will the points of learning be?



BMQ-Land was removed as a required course for the Infantry a few years ago. 

P Res DP1 Infantry is broken into two mods. The first mod covering all the weapons(TOETs, PWT/ranges). The second mod is the field/tactics portion. The candidates will learn fire and movement, Section/Platoon attacks, etc. 


Going off your profile/posts you are an OCdt/Infantry Officer. You do not do DP1 Infantry. Once you have completed BMOQ-Land your next course will be IODP 1.1 this is the Dismounted Platoon Commander Course, the course is run in Gagetown. 

This thread has a lot of information regarding the course, what to expect, and advice. 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/99437.0


----------



## Highland

LightFighter said:
			
		

> P Res DP1 Infantry is broken into two mods. The first mod covering all the weapons(TOETs, PWT/ranges). The second mod is the field/tactics portion. The candidates will learn fire and movement, Section/Platoon attacks, etc.
> 
> Going off your profile/posts you are an OCdt/Infantry Officer. You do not do DP1 Infantry. Once you have completed BMOQ-Land your next course will be IODP 1.1 this is the Dismounted Platoon Commander Course, the course is run in Gagetown.



I appreciate the response, LightFighter. I'm actually an OCdt in another trade, but I'm switching to infantry as a NCM, for now, because I'm unable to get the time required to do officer training. 

Do you know how long each mod is, and if they are usually run back-to-back or with some time in-between? 

Are the courses run 7 days a week?

Thanks


----------



## LightFighter

I'd have to look at the training calendar, but I would imagine they would be run back to back with a weekend in between. 

I would imagine you may be CB'd some weekends, but otherwise the training would be mainly Mon-Fri with weekends off unless the course staff decide otherwise or an FTX runs over the weekend. This is just based off experience with other courses, I've never done the P Res DP1. I'm sure someone who has been a student or instructor on the latest variation of the course will come by with a more detailed answer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Good evening folks,

Just wondering if anyone knows if they have lifted the "training ban" in Shilo for DP1 infantry. Dont know if it was a true rumour or just one in the mill, last I heard they had ceased doing DP1 in Shilo...For reasons?

Cheers!


----------



## fonsi

So I'm about to complete my BMQ this upcoming Thursday. I will be doing DP1 next summer. BMQ has been a very eye opening experience so far. I love it in some aspects, and I hate it in other aspects. I know DP1 is much more complex and longer than BMQ. Will it feel more challenging than BMQ? I ask this because BMQ is the first training step for people who have never experienced such thing before. Will DP1 feel a bit easier due to the fact that I may be used to some aspects of the military by then? Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser

Your DP1 won't be a culture shock, which adds stress. However, you'll be expected and treated like you have your basic training completed, so those little mistakes are amplified. This goes for any DP1 course, there's lots of info here on the specifics of the Infantry DP1 for the PRes.


----------



## fonsi

What was more challenging for you?


----------



## AndCurt

Good morning all,
Does anyone have a recent update regarding PRes Infantry DP1.1 and 1.2?


----------



## Infanteer

ACurtis said:


> Good morning all,
> Does anyone have a recent update regarding PRes Infantry DP1.1 and 1.2?


What information are you looking for?  There is no PRes DP 1.2, as far as I know.


----------



## AndCurt

Infanteer said:


> What information are you looking for?  There is no PRes DP 1.2, as far as I know.


Thanks for getting back to me Infanteer. My correction on the DP 1.2.

A previous post mentioned IODP 1.1 (Dismounted Platoon Commander Course) in Gagetown. Referencing the PRes Career Progression Chart uploaded in 2015/2016, shows just DP1.1 and assuming they are the same, Mods and time frames are:

DP1.1 (65 Days)
Mod 1 (20 Days)
Mod 2 (22 Days)
Mod 3 (23 Days)

I'm wondering whether IODP 1.1 is still currently broken down into the three Mods, and whether it's mandatory they be completed within the same year or can be spread out.

Reason I'm asking is to plan for the pushback from my employer, due to the roughly three months time off from a full time job.

Any guidance is appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Loch Sloy!

The last information from the school on this was that MODs were no more, although it's possible there are exceptions, your OPs O should reach out to the school for the latest info. From what I understand very few people ever successfully completed the course in modules and it certainly was administratively difficult on the school. 

Part of the problem was that some candidates were attempting to use the MODs to "game" the system and eke out a pass MOD to MOD or fly under the radar as an MIR commando. By the time staff got to know these types the MOD was over and they often slipped through until the next summer when new staff were teaching. These losers ruined it for candidates who genuinely needed to use MODs, but fortunately most of them didn't make it through the whole course anyway... this course is not for the faint of heart even in MODs and facing the prospect of 3 summers in a row mostly weeded out the weak.

However as one of the few people who actually did do this course in mods I can tell you it is not ideal for the candidate either. If they do bring back the mod system a few considerations... 

The significant leadership challenges inherent in this course are compounded by the module system, and teamwork being absolutely critical to success on on assessments; winning the trust of course-mates who initially see you as an outsider is essential but not a given. The only way to do that is to establish credibility quickly by showing up as physically fit and as professionally competent as possible, humility goes a long way too. 

Skill fade between mods is also a major issue that you need to address at your home unit, even if you were a stud on course last summer, unless you work your ass off until the next MOD you will not be where you need to be a year later. 

Ideally you are on OJT as a platoon commander at your home unit and being mentored by an interested Coy Commander and experienced Pl 2IC (I was incredibly lucky to have both), but alternatively the Inf School also has in the past offered a resident pre-course prep package (EPT/RPT) to ensure that candidates are ready, do it if you can. 

 In short even if the school allows you to do MODs I would do everything you can to get the time off and just get it done. Use vacation combined with Mil leave, take a leave of absence etc. Languishing for years as an OJT 2Lt is not something I would recommend to anyone. You will be far happier with your career if you are able to take advantage of opportunities as they come up rather than live in partially trained limbo.

No matter how you do it this course is worth doing, certainly one of the most challenging courses the "regular" (non CANSOF) army has to offer, and an accomplishment to be proud of once complete.

Best of Luck!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Loch Sloy! said:


> The last information from the school on this was that MODs were no more, although it's possible there are exceptions, your OPs O should reach out to the school for the latest info. From what I understand very few people ever successfully completed the course in modules and it certainly was administratively difficult on the school.
> 
> Part of the problem was that some candidates were attempting to use the MODs to "game" the system and eke out a pass MOD to MOD or fly under the radar as an MIR commando. By the time staff got to know these types the MOD was over and they often slipped through until the next summer when new staff were teaching. These losers ruined it for candidates who genuinely needed to use MODs, but fortunately most of them didn't make it through the whole course anyway... this course is not for the faint of heart even in MODs and facing the prospect of 3 summers in a row mostly weeded out the weak.
> 
> However as one of the few people who actually did do this course in mods I can tell you it is not ideal for the candidate either. If they do bring back the mod system a few considerations...
> 
> The significant leadership challenges inherent in this course are compounded by the module system, and teamwork being absolutely critical to success on on assessments; winning the trust of course-mates who initially see you as an outsider is essential but not a given. The only way to do that is to establish credibility quickly by showing up as physically fit and as professionally competent as possible, humility goes a long way too.
> 
> Skill fade between mods is also a major issue that you need to address at your home unit, even if you were a stud on course last summer, unless you work your ass off until the next MOD you will not be where you need to be a year later.
> 
> Ideally you are on OJT as a platoon commander at your home unit and being mentored by an interested Coy Commander and experienced Pl 2IC (I was incredibly lucky to have both), but alternatively the Inf School also has in the past offered a resident pre-course prep package (EPT/RPT) to ensure that candidates are ready, do it if you can.
> 
> In short even if the school allows you to do MODs I would do everything you can to get the time off and just get it done. Use vacation combined with Mil leave, take a leave of absence etc. Languishing for years as an OJT 2Lt is not something I would recommend to anyone. You will be far happier with your career if you are able to take advantage of opportunities as they come up rather than live in partially trained limbo.
> 
> No matter how you do it this course is worth doing, certainly one of the most challenging courses the "regular" (non CANSOF) army has to offer, and an accomplishment to be proud of once complete.
> 
> Best of Luck!



Good advice.

Go hard for the first couple of years and get qualified! There are few things in this world so sad as a 10 year OCdt, or a 15 year 2Lt.

Unless it's a 30 year Major, of course


----------



## AndCurt

Loch Sloy! said:


> The last information from the school on this was that MODs were no more, although it's possible there are exceptions, your OPs O should reach out to the school for the latest info. From what I understand very few people ever successfully completed the course in modules and it certainly was administratively difficult on the school.
> 
> Part of the problem was that some candidates were attempting to use the MODs to "game" the system and eke out a pass MOD to MOD or fly under the radar as an MIR commando. By the time staff got to know these types the MOD was over and they often slipped through until the next summer when new staff were teaching. These losers ruined it for candidates who genuinely needed to use MODs, but fortunately most of them didn't make it through the whole course anyway... this course is not for the faint of heart even in MODs and facing the prospect of 3 summers in a row mostly weeded out the weak.
> 
> However as one of the few people who actually did do this course in mods I can tell you it is not ideal for the candidate either. If they do bring back the mod system a few considerations...
> 
> The significant leadership challenges inherent in this course are compounded by the module system, and teamwork being absolutely critical to success on on assessments; winning the trust of course-mates who initially see you as an outsider is essential but not a given. The only way to do that is to establish credibility quickly by showing up as physically fit and as professionally competent as possible, humility goes a long way too.
> 
> Skill fade between mods is also a major issue that you need to address at your home unit, even if you were a stud on course last summer, unless you work your ass off until the next MOD you will not be where you need to be a year later.
> 
> Ideally you are on OJT as a platoon commander at your home unit and being mentored by an interested Coy Commander and experienced Pl 2IC (I was incredibly lucky to have both), but alternatively the Inf School also has in the past offered a resident pre-course prep package (EPT/RPT) to ensure that candidates are ready, do it if you can.
> 
> In short even if the school allows you to do MODs I would do everything you can to get the time off and just get it done. Use vacation combined with Mil leave, take a leave of absence etc. Languishing for years as an OJT 2Lt is not something I would recommend to anyone. You will be far happier with your career if you are able to take advantage of opportunities as they come up rather than live in partially trained limbo.
> 
> No matter how you do it this course is worth doing, certainly one of the most challenging courses the "regular" (non CANSOF) army has to offer, and an accomplishment to be proud of once complete.
> 
> Best of Luck!


Hey Loch Sloy!,

I appreciate you taking the time to provide such a detailed response. And I can definitely see the logic of the negatives of the MOD system with the School (skill fade, lack of team cohesion, fitness level, etc). You're right, no one wants to be a 10-15 year OCdt/2nd Lt, and the purpose of going back to the PRes Commissioned is to learn those leadership skills properly. 

I will have to confirm some details on the PLAR, gut check, and address the length of training with work/family.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## brihard

ACurtis said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Infanteer. My correction on the DP 1.2.
> 
> A previous post mentioned IODP 1.1 (Dismounted Platoon Commander Course) in Gagetown. Referencing the PRes Career Progression Chart uploaded in 2015/2016, shows just DP1.1 and assuming they are the same, Mods and time frames are:
> 
> DP1.1 (65 Days)
> Mod 1 (20 Days)
> Mod 2 (22 Days)
> Mod 3 (23 Days)
> 
> I'm wondering whether IODP 1.1 is still currently broken down into the three Mods, and whether it's mandatory they be completed within the same year or can be spread out.
> 
> Reason I'm asking is to plan for the pushback from my employer, due to the roughly three months time off from a full time job.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey, I shot you a pm. I may be able to give you a steer on some of this.


----------



## AndCurt

brihard said:


> Hey, I shot you a pm. I may be able to give you a steer on some of this.


Replied, thanks.


----------

